# best partitioning strategy for the slices ?



## Red_Flag (Apr 5, 2010)

hi all giant-devil users 
i'm wondering what is the best  partitioning for the freebsd slices 
with 34G for the freebsd ?


----------



## Red_Flag (Apr 5, 2010)

btw all i need for the  swap slice is 4G


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 5, 2010)

There isn't a _best_ that anyone could give you without knowing your needs, however on an older laptop with a bit over 12G free space I have about 512M for / (and no separate /var as it has about 19M and I am not planning on storing much more than that in there), 2.4G for swap, and the rest (9.5G) for /usr, with /tmp mounted as a tmpfs(5).

If I were a first-time user I wouldn't advise the above, as: 
/ will fill up the first time you `# make installworld`
/var will get all big and stuff like you weren't expecting (& also help fill up /)
You'll do something dumb (NB we all do, don't feel bad) and you'll ask for help and when you tell people that you set up your system like this they'll call you bad names.

I'd say you'll be *good* with:
/ of around 1G
 as much swap as you need (you said 4G, so that should be good)
/var of about 300M
/tmp somewhere below 1G
/usr all the rest (which should be about 27G)

If you want, you can devote only 5G or 6G to /usr (I definitely wouldn't do less if I were planning on running a full desktop like gnome or kde) and put the rest in /home but that's up to you.


----------



## Red_Flag (Apr 5, 2010)

i done it as 


```
/     2.5 G
/tmp  2 G 
swap  4 G
/var  5 G
/usr   20 G
```
is that good enough ?


----------



## Red_Flag (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks alot .. i didnt see your post .. i will start now


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 5, 2010)

You'll probably find that /var and /tmp never go above 2% full.  But it looks good.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 5, 2010)

@Red_Flag .. enough with the colors and bold. Just use regular text.


----------



## Red_Flag (Apr 5, 2010)

lol ok dutch u dont look as a color fan  .. do u have any comment on the main subject ?


----------



## vermaden (Apr 5, 2010)

@Red_Flag

I usually end with something like that (WITHOUT ZFS):

```
MBR SLICE 1   |   BSDLABEL SLICE a   |      /    512MB   UFS
MBR SLICE 1   |   BSDLABEL SLICE b   |   SWAP    2GB     -
MBR SLICE 1   |   BSDLABEL SLICE b   |   /tmp    1GB     UFS (mounted on SWAP)
MBR SLICE 1   |   BSDLABEL SLICE e   |   /var    2GB     UFS+SU
MBR SLICE 1   |   BSDLABEL SLICE f   |   /usr    29GB    UFS+GJournal (/home --> /usr/home) (/compat --> /usr/compat)
```


```
... and WITH ZFS:
MBR SLICE 1   |   BSDLABEL SLICE a   |      /    512MB   UFS
MBR SLICE 1   |   BSDLABEL SLICE b   |   SWAP    2GB     -
MBR SLICE 1   |   BSDLABEL SLICE b   |   /tmp    1GB     UFS (mounted on SWAP)
MBR SLICE 2   |   ZFS POOL           |   /var    31GB    ZFS
MBR SLICE 2   |   ZFS POOL           |   /usr    31GB    ZFS
MBR SLICE 2   |   ZFS POOL           |   /home   31GB    ZFS
MBR SLICE 2   |   ZFS POOL           |   /(...)  31GB    ZFS
```

*/etc/rc.conf* (for /tmp on SWAP)
[font="Courier New"]tmpmfs="YES"
tmpsize="1024m"[/font]​


----------



## oliverh (Apr 5, 2010)

Like vermaden: lots of Gigabytes for /usr, mostly 25-35G, about 2-4G for /, huge /var, 1-2G for /tmp (or on latops via tmpfs in ram) and the rest for /home.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd make / slightly larger, a neat place to put a backup
of /var/db/pkg... (providing one if using /ncftp(3)/ once every
few weeks deletes the leftover "trace*" files if they are
on that filesystem...)
also "huge var" might remind one they can once in a few weeks
clean out the /var/accounting older files ...
............
Just a few notes one can even put
# commented 
in the fstab, motd or similar to help with certain size
issues later on.  (Carefully...)


----------



## Red_Flag (Apr 7, 2010)

thank u all guys  i will use ur help


----------

